# New SoundToys Little Plate 5 Free Until Nov 22nd



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Soundtoys Little Plate 5. Free until Nov 22nd.
https://www.soundtoys.com/product/little-plate/


---
Guesses ? (pretty easy actually)


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 6, 2017)

My first thought was a plate reverb emulation, but I know nothing about that stuff...so.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2017)

Sibelius19 said:


> My first thought was a plate reverb emulation, but I know nothing about that stuff...so.


Some type of reverb is a good guess given that they currently don't offer one. However, reverbs constitute a fairly crowded space already, so this one will have to be really distinctive in some way to stand out.


----------



## Spip (Nov 6, 2017)

Plate reverb ? Or maybe spring reverb too...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Word is its a Martech modded EMT140 Plate Reverb which would certainly add some ST spin on there own version. And if it is included in ST5, I'm not going to complain...

(taken from another message board)...
EMT™ Upgrades
How quiet is the Martech EMT-140 Electronics
Upgrade? A technician at one of New York’s
largest studios recently installed a kit on one of
their plates. When he was done, he went to the
control room to listen to the results. When he
cranked open the monitor, he didn’t get any
residual noise from the plate. “Must have done
something wrong,” he thought. “But just in case,
I’ll throw a coat hanger down the hallway leading
to the EMT plate.” He heard clang, clang in the
monitor; everything was working just fine,
yielding an incredibly low noise floor. (The
dynamic range of the circuits in the EMT
Upgrade is greater than 130 dB at 1 kHz!)
The popular Martinsound EMT Remote
Control kit is fully compatible with the old
EMT controllers, so units of old and new
vintage can be used together.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 6, 2017)

Interested to see what this is. SoundToys make some really great plug-ins. I love how customizable and "under the hood" you can get on some of them.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 6, 2017)

I just saw a post @ KVR that said this :

"I just opened my iLok account and noticed a new entry called "Little Plate 5", which Soundtoys seem to have deposited just 1 hour ago. So it seems that the release of their long awaited plate reverb is now really close, or at least in its lite version




. Still no info or download link on their webpage at this point, though."


So I went to my ilok account and I can confirm,Little Plate 5 has been added to my ilok account  i love Soundtoys!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 6, 2017)

I wonder if that will be the freebee this year that will allow new SoundToys "owners" to pick it up this Holiday Season for a greatly reduced rate... much like last year.


----------



## rvb (Nov 6, 2017)

Haha, just noticed it on my Ilok account as well! That's exciting!


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 6, 2017)

Soundtoys is what made me finally buy an ilok. LOVE Decapitator. Can't wait to hear what the new plug sounds like.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Yep, I have it too now. Free Little version, and full version part of ST6 perhaps ?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 6, 2017)

I also can confirm this little treasure in my account


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 6, 2017)

I didn't get anything so far :(


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2017)

Ha! I'm a fanboy!  

Exciting news.


----------



## desert (Nov 6, 2017)

damn, only just bought ST5 last month.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

This is a free version if you own ST5. The license is in your ilok account.



desert said:


> damn, only just bought ST5 last month.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 6, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> Soundtoys is what made me finally buy an ilok. LOVE Decapitator. Can't wait to hear what the new plug sounds like.



Decapitator has been one of my most used plugins of the last couple months. Awesome.


----------



## desert (Nov 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> This is a free version. license is in your ilok account .


Cheers,

But what if the full version was in ST6?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 6, 2017)

Didn't they give away a full version of an EQ recently? They've given me so much that I felt almost obligated to upgrade to ST5 at a measly cost.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

I never complain about free stuff, sorry. I'm guessing we see a full version around Xmas ?, not sure if that will bring about ST6.



desert said:


> Cheers,
> 
> But what if the full version was in ST6?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

yep, it was for a limited time I believe and what a eq it is (sie-q).



Sibelius19 said:


> Didn't they give away a full version of an EQ recently? They've given me so much that I felt almost obligated to upgrade to ST5 at a measly cost.


----------



## bryla (Nov 6, 2017)

FREE UNTILL NOV 22!!!


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 6, 2017)

It’s on their web site now, and it seems it’s a free download for everyone till Nov. 22.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 7, 2017)

rvb said:


> Haha, just noticed it on my Ilok account as well! That's exciting!


It's in my iLok Goddamn I Love Sountoys! <3


----------



## shomynik (Nov 7, 2017)

This thing sounds awesome to me!


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 7, 2017)

Soundtoys 5...best purchase I made last year in their BF sales. Off to check my Ilok account


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 7, 2017)

it sounds fantastic. so lush. and the extended range is very welcome. perfect to make drones ....


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 7, 2017)

The downside to giving great free stuff away.....internet traffic! Takes about 5 minutes to load the site lol. 
Small price to pay I'm sure.


----------



## URL (Nov 7, 2017)

S.T is fantastic- and a rev, Nice!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

site is slow, be patient. Tx Soundtools!

Sounds wonderful! spec. on perc, lush smooth tail. cool that you can turn the Martech mod on/off to see the difference.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not sure Soundtoys know how to make a _bad_ plugin. Can't say better than that. 

This is a great little reverb. Thanks Soundtoys!


----------



## Rapollo (Nov 7, 2017)

To this day, SoundToys reinforce how they were without doubt the best purchase I've ever made in the processing plugin department <3

The plate sounds just wonderful. A PERFECT and welcome addition to my current humble reverb collection adding that trademark ST simplicity and genius. 5/5

Even the manual is just a great read and worth looking at


----------



## mac (Nov 7, 2017)

Site's gone down for me :(


----------



## Vin (Nov 7, 2017)

Great (little) plate, as expected great on percussion.


----------



## mac (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## desert (Nov 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I never complain about free stuff, sorry. I'm guessing we see a full version around Xmas ?, not sure if that will bring about ST6.


You’ve misinterpreted but not a problem, I’m happy for the free little plate too  Thanks for the headsup


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 7, 2017)

Traffic on the site seems to have settled down... Loving both the sound and the simplicity of this reverb.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2017)

Soundtoys' plug-ins were the only ones I regretted losing when I gave up my Pro Tools TDM system back in the day. It ran on the TDM card's Motorola DSP chips, the same as the Eventide H3000, and apparently that prevented them from making it work on native systems.

Time Blender and Pitch Blender were the first processors I can think of to use synthesis parameters in audio fx plug-ins. Ken and Bob, the former Eventide guys who started the company, are amazing.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 7, 2017)

Terrific heads-up !!! Have 'Little _ _everything else_', so this fits right in ! THX!


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 8, 2017)

shomynik said:


> This thing sounds awesome to me!


Agreed! Played with it for a decent chunk of the evening. Sound truly fantastic! Can't wait for them to put out the big brother... Hope they add some saturation options, (which I'm sure they will)... It's absolute magic on a reverb send


----------



## fixxer49 (Nov 8, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> It's in my iLok Goddamn I Love Sountoys! <3


I am a longtime Soundtoys devotee. and also long-time iLok user/"sufferer". I was pleasantly surprised with the the new seamless installation and activation process. The whole thing was taken care of in the Soundtoys install wizard. didn't even have to log into my iLok account. nice touch!


----------



## pixel (Nov 8, 2017)

This reverb is awesome! So lush, so full, so gooood. I'm already under replacement with other reverbs in my current projects. SoundToys are amazing. I guess that we've got best freebie of Q4 already


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2017)

It's really perfect on percussion as Vin said.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 9, 2017)

Jaybee said:


> I'm not sure Soundtoys know how to make a _bad_ plugin



Indeed. Echoboy is amazing. ST 5 best plug purchase for a while


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 11, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> cool that you can turn the Martech mod on/off to see the difference.



I don't think that you can turn the Martech mod on or off. The "Mod" switch introduces somewhat Lexicon-like pitch modulation to the reverberated output, which can give a rich, lively effect. But that's not what the Martech mod on an actual EMT 140 does; as far as I know, it just makes the signal path cleaner.

So, the "Mod" switch is a digital addition to the functionality of Little Plate, allowing us to do things that a physical plate can't do. From the manual: "This creates subtle pitch-modulated sounds that simply aren’t possible in a physical plate."


----------



## chapbot (Nov 13, 2017)

Am I losing my marbles? I replaced my favorite $199 reverb with this thing and the vocal track sounded better - like _much_ better.


----------



## khollister (Nov 15, 2017)

Geez - this thing kills the UAD 140. I'm impressed.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2017)

They certainly seem to have put allot of work into it...
http://audionewsroom.net/2017/11/be...-chris-santoro-soundtoys-sr-dsp-engineer.html


----------



## VinRice (Nov 23, 2017)

If you own any Soundtoys the upgrade to the full package is excellent value today. You even get a discount for 'owning' the free Little Plate. Done and done...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

yep!
http://www.soundtoys.com/black-friday/



VinRice said:


> If you own any Soundtoys the upgrade to the full package is excellent value today. You even get a discount for 'owning' the free Little Plate. Done and done...


----------

